

Show HN - Kalei - Auto generate styleguide from CSS - agatos
http://kaleistyleguide.com

======
thoughtpalette
Our company had a meeting earlier this week on front-end style guidelines.
This may be a useful tool after we vet it. Looks extremely promising and what
we need on large scale applications.

I appreciate your work! And on behalf of everyone who uses this. Thanks!
+followed

